
Restaurants call for ‘Great American Takeout Day’ to boost revenue during crisis - maram
https://twitter.com/i/events/1242563098700996608
======
jelliclesfarm
I am increasingly becoming more disenchanted and annoyed by the restaurant
industry. Maybe many of them have to shut down. They don’t seem like viable
sustainable operations if they can’t handle a couple of weeks of non-revenue.

Perhaps we could do with less restaurants and come up with a better system.
Restaurants have always been a loss making venture..at least for the first
five years...most fold after a couple of years. Running it on shoe string
budgets and crowdsourcing funds or bail outs is not the answer.

Perhaps home cooking gigs where someone will come home and cook for you will
become the new model. Or ghost kitchens. Or take outs. Much as people like to
deride McDonald’s, there is a reason they have endured for decades and are
still profitable. They nailed work flow to an art form. Meanwhile..FF to
present times: most restaurateurs and chefs consider cooking to be ‘an art’
and ‘a passion’..an unfortunate side effect of cooking shows on tv and travel
shows.

Consider this for example: [https://www.mercurynews.com/coronavirus-emergency-
measure-ma...](https://www.mercurynews.com/coronavirus-emergency-measure-
makes-it-easier-for-restaurants-to-sell-alcohol-and-for-you-to-get-it)

[..] You’ll be able to get that margarita to go under a temporary measure
taken by the state’s Department of Alcoholic Beverage Control (ABC).

California restaurants may now sell “beer, wine, and pre-mixed drinks or
cocktails,” for pick-up or delivery as long as it has “a secure lid or cap”
(without a hole for sipping or a straw) and is sold with food. The state has
also lifted its ban on alcohol sold at drive-through windows.

It’s one of a number of steps taken by the agency to ease the pain on
restaurants and retailers hurt by the downturn in traffic caused by the
coronavirus and shelter-in-place order, made statewide Friday night by Gov.
Gavin Newsom.[..]

[..] ABC said it has “carefully considered the public’s health, safety, and
welfare in providing this relief” and was acting on Newsom’s emergency order
“to support the alcoholic beverage industry in its efforts to assist
California in slowing the spread of the virus while assisting the industry in
dealing with the economic challenges it is facing as a result.”[..]

I rest my case.

P.S: especially this [..] The state has also lifted its ban on alcohol sold at
drive-through windows.[..]

~~~
captainredbeard
I think you greatly overestimate the margins on restaurants. The death of many
small businesses due to cash flow problems was predicted.

